# Question on RCI Extra Vacations certificates



## Burry (Mar 19, 2012)

Recently, my husband and I bought a timeshare from the developer that included 6 Extra Vacation getaways which is one week for $249. We rescinded the timeshare offer -- with got great advice and support from this site. It just occurred to me today that I still have these 6 certificates which all expire on 1/2013. (They had told us we could call back to get the certificate expiration dates extended and I think they set this short time in case people rescind.) In any case, I had wondered whether I might be able to use one of these after all. But, as I looked at the fine print, I saw you have to be an RCI member in order to use them. Would I be able to trade/give/sell these to RCI members who could use them? Although I got my money back from the timeshare, I am irked for the aggravation and time spent and would love to "stick it" to the developer a little.  

Your advice is appreciated!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 19, 2012)

Burry said:


> Recently, my husband and I bought a timeshare from the developer that included 6 Extra Vacation getaways which is one week for $249. We rescinded the timeshare offer -- with got great advice and support from this site. It just occurred to me today that I still have these 6 certificates which all expire on 1/2013. (They had told us we could call back to get the certificate expiration dates extended and I think they set this short time in case people rescind.) In any case, I had wondered whether I might be able to use one of these after all. But, as I looked at the fine print, I saw you have to be an RCI member in order to use them. Would I be able to trade/give/sell these to RCI members who could use them? Although I got my money back from the timeshare, I am irked for the aggravation and time spent and would love to "stick it" to the developer a little.
> 
> Your advice is appreciated!



Valid Question...Is there an Offer number or Promo Code or Other identifying ID on it?  I would make sure the Timeshare has been 100% rescinded before i did anything with them


----------



## presley (Mar 19, 2012)

I just looked under Extra Vacations in my RCI account and I don't see anywhere to enter a certificate.  Maybe you have to call it in?  I'd be surprised if they would still be valid after you cancelled your purchase.  Reason being, there are a lot of people who would buy and then rescind, just to get the certificates.


----------



## Burry (Mar 19, 2012)

There is a reference code, but not a promo code. It is signed by the resort manager, but there is space for name, address and city. To claim it you have to call an RCI number.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 19, 2012)

Burry said:


> There is a reference code, but not a promo code. It is signed by the resort manager, but there is space for name, address and city. To claim it you have to call an RCI number.



My guess is that this certificate will be limited to the deadbeat inventory RCI can't even give to anybody for free such as Offseason weeks in Williamsburg, Orlando, Phoenix and all inclusive resorts in Mexico:annoyed:


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 19, 2012)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> My guess is that this certificate will be limited to the deadbeat inventory RCI can't even give to anybody for free such as Offseason weeks in Williamsburg, Orlando, Phoenix and all inclusive resorts in Mexico:annoyed:



but if its free....


----------



## Burry (Mar 21, 2012)

Just to clarify, it's not free -- it's $249 for a one-bedroom and more for larger accomodations.


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 21, 2012)

Burry said:


> Just to clarify, it's not free -- it's $249 for a one-bedroom and more for larger accomodations.




I think $249 is approximately the regular price that I pay for "Last Calls" on RCI....."Extra Vacations" usually cost more than "Last Calls"- and do vary in price depending on desirability - but if these are restricted so that they only let you reserve the less desirable "Extra vacations", than these certificates are not worth much


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 21, 2012)

As said, they are not worth anything tha any RCI member can't get. I'm surprised that the OP wants to have anything to do with TS. But anyway, if someone is in a position to do so, they could email a few screenshots of Extra Vaca offerings... Some prices for 1br are higher than $250, some are lower. 

Don't lose any sleep about the certs. RCI isn't sweating that you'll use them.

Jim


----------

